# Impossible double-stop in Schumann Piano Quintet?



## GSHAPIROY

Firstly, if I posted this in the wrong forum section, I will ask that the appropriate authority please move it to where it should be.

In the fourth movement of the Schumann Piano Quintet in E-Flat Major, op. 44, m. 218 (or 7 before M), we find the following in Violin I (pizzicato) (according to the Breitkopf edition ed. by Clara Schumann):







Can this be played somehow, and fast enough? Or is it a misprint (some editions leave out the low g).


----------



## GraemeG

Impossible to play, yes. Probably the C should be the Eb on the bottom line. Printer (engraver) error I guess.
Graeme


----------

